# TTOC membership renewal?



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the best way to go about renewing my membership? Do i wait for an email to come through or do i need to chase it up myself? Renewal date may, TTOC number 440.

Thanks


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Go to http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/index.php?cPath=22 and renew


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

If i do that now, will it roll over on my renewal date? Or will that be a years membership starting now? :?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

smuTTy said:


> If i do that now, will it roll over on my renewal date? Or will that be a years membership starting now? :?


Best ask nuTTs :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If you renew now, Malc (membership secretary) will add 4 issues or 12 months (whichever falls later) to your existing expiry date.

We are here for the members... not to make money out of TT Owners :wink:


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

Cheers for the replies, nutts i know you guys are in it for the love of it I just didn't want to screw up the system by re-applying too early. I must say that you guys do a sterling job and i am looking forward to another year of TTOC membership. :wink:


----------

